# Car stoled while passing doing 80



## shoot227 (Oct 12, 2020)

2012 BMW X5 160000 miles engine stalled while doing 80 passing another car, wipers came on and seat pad notification Towed to dealer dealer said engine partially seized Engine made no noise beforehand had oil change within 1000 miles,I do not believe the engine is seized any help, Also when I try to start it the wipers come on by themselves and won't go off with switch, 3.0 engine turbo,high pressure fuel pump recently installed by dealer. Help please


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Best wishes. “Engine partially seized,” like partially pregnant?


----------

